# Stoffmauspad reinigen



## -DmnK- (14. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag,
hätte da mal eine Frage, wie es im Titel schon steht, würde ich gerne wissen, wie man ein Stoffmauspad (Unterseite aus Gummi)(Steelseries Qck Heavy) am besten reinigt, ohne dass es irgendwelche Schäden von sich trägt. 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

-DmnK- schrieb:


> hätte da mal eine Frage, wie es im Titel schon steht, würde ich gerne wissen, wie man ein Stoffmauspad (Unterseite aus Gummi)(Steelseries Qck Heavy) am besten reinigt, ohne dass es irgendwelche Schäden von sich trägt.


Lauwarmes Spüliwasser und langsam trocknen lassen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab mein Mionix Pad damals handwarm mit etwas Shampoo abgespült. Da kam auch so einiges runter [emoji16] 

Zum Trocknen am besten vorsichtig auswringen und dann aufhängen. Wenn es einigermaßen ausgetropft ist, dann kann man mit dem Fön drübergehen. Besonders dicke Pads kann man auch in den Trockner legen. Den würde ich dann aber wirklich nur auf geringster Stufe laufen lassen.


----------



## flotus1 (14. Oktober 2016)

+1 für Handwäsche mit warmem Wasser und etwas Seife. Danach über Nacht schonend trocknen lassen.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Zum Trocknen am besten vorsichtig auswringen und dann aufhängen.



Bevor ich so empfindliche Dinge auswringen würde, käme eher ein dickes Handtuch in Frage. Mit etwas Druck mehrfach einrollen und dann flach auf dem Tisch trocknen lassen. So sollten Eselsohren oder Unebenheiten außen vor bleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bevor ich so empfindliche Dinge auswringen würde,


Auswringen würde ich da gar nichts.
Da macht man mehr kaputt.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2016)

Von mir kommt das Auswringen nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei dieser Jahreszeit, könnte man das Mousepad auch einfach auf einen Heizkörper zum Trocknen legen


----------



## OC.Conny (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich schmeiße meines so einmal im Jahr mit in die Waschmaschiene zusammen mit meinem Sportzeug (Radklamotten) bei 30 Grad im Schonwaschgang. Leichtes anschleudern einen Tag trocknen lassen fertig.

Edit: Ich achte beim Kauf darauf das Ränder "umnäht" sind ansonsten wenn nur geklebt könnte ich mir vorstellen das sich der Stoff vom unteren Gummi löst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Oktober 2016)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meines so einmal im Jahr mit in die Waschmaschiene zusammen mit meinem Sportzeug (Radklamotten) bei 30 Grad im Schonwaschgang. Leichtes anschleudern einen Tag trocknen lassen fertig.


Das geht tatsächlich.


----------

